# Showing off my 2 month old son!



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I love to see baby pictures! I tried to click on it to make it bigger but couldn't. He looks cute!
Brenda


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the wide wonderful world baby. 
Sylvia


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful! I remember when my son was 2 months old. Now he's 3 1/2! It really does go so fast. Enjoy every moment. Even the trying ones!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

God bless him......may he live long with lots of happniess


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Awe! Can't say I miss that age but I miss the cuddling and sweetness of that age. Sleepless nights, not so much.  Congrats and hopefully sleepfilled nights.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww, nice picture. What a cutie.


----------

